# Beethoven - Op. 19 - Piano Concerto No. 2



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

When performed with sufficient playfulness, it's a nice, varied & encouraging little work, with an almost jazzy character at times in the solo voice ...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I probably listen to this more frequently than to the violin and triple but it's clearly my least favorite of the piano concerti. Still "very good" because it is a fun piece, if played well, e.g. one of Argerich's. Gould is also good here, unfortunately neither the studio rec. with Bernstein nor the one live in Russia have good sound.
Misleadingly called "Mozartian", it's clearly early Beethoven the outer movements "rougher" and more brashly humorous than Mozart and the slow movement also recognizably Beethovenian.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Actually his first piano concerto (or still second, if we count the 1784 "concerto no. 0") and his least interesting one. Still a good piece.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted : good, as said before the following are my desert island concertos ,


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good. The others are better but it's an enjoyable piece well worth a listen.


----------

